# Happy Birthday to our Queen: Elizabeth II Queen of Australia



## barryqwalsh

Except in the state of Western Australia, Australia observes the Queen's Birthday on the second Monday in June. Because Western Australia celebrates Western Australia Day (formerly known as Foundation Day) on the first Monday in June, the Governor of Western Australia each year proclaims the day on which the state will observe the Queen's Birthday, based on school terms and the Perth Royal Show.


----------



## barryqwalsh

The English-Speaking Union and Australians for Constitutional Monarchy extend an invitation to you and your guests to a Luncheon to commemorate the 800th Anniversary of the sealing of the Magna Carta on 15th June 1215 by King John at Runnymede.

No Republic Australians for Constitutional Monarchy - ACM Home


----------



## there4eyeM

Oh, this isn't another homosexual cross dressing thread!


----------



## barryqwalsh

there4eyeM said:


> Oh, this isn't another homosexual cross dressing thread!




This could be what you are craving?







'Just the beginning': Caitlyn Jenner shared a photo with gal pals on her Twitter page, giving fans and followers a first glance at her inner circle on her Twitter and Instagram account on Saturday

Caitlyn Bruce Jenner tweets first candid photo of herself with girlfriends Daily Mail Online


----------



## Rehmani

barryqwalsh said:


> Except in the state of Western Australia, Australia observes the Queen's Birthday on the second Monday in June. Because Western Australia celebrates Western Australia Day (formerly known as Foundation Day) on the first Monday in June, the Governor of Western Australia each year proclaims the day on which the state will observe the Queen's Birthday, based on school terms and the Perth Royal Show.


Happy Birthday to Queen.


----------



## Mindful

You handled this fanfare  pretty well. Almost as good as us.


----------



## Big Black Dog

God Save The Queen!


----------



## Mindful

Big Black Dog said:


> God Save The Queen!



Love that fanfare. It never fails.


----------



## barryqwalsh




----------



## barryqwalsh




----------



## barryqwalsh




----------



## barryqwalsh




----------



## theliq

barryqwalsh said:


> Except in the state of Western Australia, Australia observes the Queen's Birthday on the second Monday in June. Because Western Australia celebrates Western Australia Day (formerly known as Foundation Day) on the first Monday in June, the Governor of Western Australia each year proclaims the day on which the state will observe the Queen's Birthday, based on school terms and the Perth Royal Show.


Time to throw off the shakles of Colonialism


----------



## Mindful

theliq said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except in the state of Western Australia, Australia observes the Queen's Birthday on the second Monday in June. Because Western Australia celebrates Western Australia Day (formerly known as Foundation Day) on the first Monday in June, the Governor of Western Australia each year proclaims the day on which the state will observe the Queen's Birthday, based on school terms and the Perth Royal Show.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to throw off the shakles of Colonialism
Click to expand...


Oh, you again.


----------



## theliq

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except in the state of Western Australia, Australia observes the Queen's Birthday on the second Monday in June. Because Western Australia celebrates Western Australia Day (formerly known as Foundation Day) on the first Monday in June, the Governor of Western Australia each year proclaims the day on which the state will observe the Queen's Birthday, based on school terms and the Perth Royal Show.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to throw off the shakles of Colonialism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you again.
Click to expand...

Of course,Loser


----------



## gt1085

Lol This is a Blood Suck Bitch and has No Royalty Blood in her,Royalty Bloodline is On The Left.Lol people been duped.


----------

